# Campsite reports on a CD?



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

I think it would be a great idea if Nuke made the campsite listings into a searchable CD that we could buy and take with us, as not everyone can get internet access while they are away.

It would be MHF own Campsite Guide, a bit like the aires CD, it must be worth £10 of anyones money

What do you think ?

and how about it Nuke


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

How do I make this into a poll ?

would you buy one Yes/No


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've put a poll on your post - hope it's ok - there for 5 days, and I voted yes!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmm if enough people would buy a product like this i could dedicate some time to getting it to work, nothing is impossible


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks, 

I do hope you get a good response as I think it will be really useful, as i said i can't normally get onto the internet when I'm away, but i do like to look at the recommendations/reports by other members ?? before I book into a site or go to an aire etc, so it will be very handy if its on a CD/DVD


Could it be pinned ??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think the sticky board is full atm; will look later today.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I said "maybe - depends on the price" because there was no link for "maybe - depends on how many listings there are". I think this is because I'm too lazy to see how many compsites are listed :? 

Gerald


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm not totally sure of the actual numbers but i think its over 1000 and they are in most european counties. For anyone whop has never looked I would recomend it, the wealth of information for first hand experiances of MHF users is really great some of the reports actually give you a real feel for the particular site/aire its well worth a look and it makes very good reading

Brian


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Just a thought..

Would a downloadable format so we could copy to a cd be more useful? 

That way it could be kept up to date on the website and we could download it before we left. We could pay per download say, rather than buy a cd that will be out of date as soon as someone adds a new review or listing.

Would this work?

Su


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I think thats a great idea, but it will be up to Nuke

I do hope you have voted yes, as unless Nuke gets a good response I don't supose he will do either ?? so come on people vote YES


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well I voted no....it does say would you buy one?...no I wouldn't....because not only dont I have internet access whilst away, I dont even have a computer, TV, buy newspapers, listen to the radio.......
............so my home town could have been blown away in a hurricane and I wouldn't know 8O 8O


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> depends on how many listings there are


At present there are 1016 entries in the database 



> Would a downloadable format so we could copy to a cd be more useful


This also may be possible, my only concern at present is how the data could be protected i.e. how to stop nefarious characters taking all the database and putting it on a cd of their own and reselling it. Once i can figure out how to protect the database the rest of issues are relatively easily overcome tbh. Could even buy an initial cd and have an option of downloading a .ISO Format update file whenever you wanted and then burn this to a CD, sort of like an annual subscription service.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Campsite reports on a CD?*

Good morning Nuke

Would the CD be in say .PDF format so Apple Mac users would have the info as well, or would we have to go back to PC?

kind regards


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the means of accessing the data would remain as they are now, i.e. it would be searchable so probably not accessible by MAC users.

According to MHF Stats there is only a very small number of MAC Users on the site, so the amount of work to do a dual version would probably make it not worth it.

Sorry about that, you will have to build a dual boot Windows/Mac OS pc/laptop


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

At present you can download the site pages whether mac or pc.. the easiest way is with a 'page ripper' .. 
For proper computers there are a number of these on Pure-Mac.com

http://www.pure-mac.com/offline.html

I voted no as it wouldn't be mac compatible.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

tut tut jim sour grapes :lol: 

The mac is a more stable sys. but every new windows version is better than the last, and within a couple of years their will be no difference, apart from 99% of all software and computers running XP10 or some such name. :lol: 

The tides coming in jim, and mac's are getting buried under the waves. You need to jump onboard billy's boat.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Windows Xfree*



olley said:


> The tides coming in jim, and mac's are getting buried under the waves. You need to jump onboard billy's boat.
> 
> Olley


You really think so.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Billy's boat has more holes than a collander .. windows is playing 'catch-up' :wink: 
I'm forced to use the latest offering from Billy at work... ahhhhh lemme outa here .. 8O

It's so bad he's giving it away now.. 
Quote 
Redmond, WA, Saturday 
In a press conference held at Microsoft headquarters in Redmond, Washington yesterday, Microsoft Corporation (MSFT) announced a new pricing scheme for its ubiquitous operating system, Windows XP, which will now be named Windows XFree.

"In future," a spokesperson explained, "we will not be charging customers for Windows XFree, which will become a free 15GB download from the Microsoft Web site. In addition, computer makers will no longer pay licensing fees to Microsoft when pre-installing Windows XP on their computers."

The new system will apply to all computers to be manufactured after February, 2006.
:roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Windows Xfree*



ScotJimland said:


> It's so bad he's giving it away now..
> Quote
> Redmond, WA, Saturday
> In a press conference held at Microsoft headquarters in Redmond, Washington yesterday, Microsoft Corporation (MSFT) announced a new pricing scheme for its ubiquitous operating system, Windows XP, which will now be named Windows XFree.
> ...


Sorry its a SPOOF...us windows users don't get sucked in as easily as Macintoshers :lol: Bill never gives anything to do with computers away....he just gives loads of the money he makes from us away to good charity causes. (bless him)

Mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Windows Xfree*



spykal said:


> Sorry its a SPOOF...us windows users don't get sucked in as easily as Macintoshers :lol:


darn , I've been rumbled :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Jim

How does that work ? have you downloaded all of the campsite database and can you use it without being online, and does the existing search facility that is already on the site work.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jim you remind me of king alfred ordering the tide to stop :lol: :lol: 

PC's are the future, "you know it makes sense" 

And as spykal pointed out that mr jobs he isn't the philanthropist that nice mr gates is.

Olley


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Personally I think the database has a long way to go before being comprehensive enough to justify the CD melarkie.

It's an excellent feature and full of genuine experience, I'm just a bit surprised given the time of year how slowly it is building.

Olley

It was King Canute and he was demonstrating his inability to stop the tide, while King Alfred was demonstrating his unreliability when asked to keep an eye on the cakes.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> Personally I think the database has a long way to go before being comprehensive enough to justify the CD melarkie.


A valid point Pete, my gripe is that there are too many sites situated in the North Atlantic.. :roll: 
It only takes a few minutes to put the Multi Map link on..


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there are still a few bugs that need some dedicated time to iron out in the way the gps co-ords are handled (Note to self to get it sorted)

I have a few ideas to enhance the database further

1. Ability to export to TomTom POI or Autoroute Pushpin format
2. Virtual Campsite tour facility i.e. add campsites into your own folder affair and be able to print them out
3. CD Based variant


Unfortunately all of these are fairly intensive coding and need some continuous dedicated time to resolve, but i will get there in the end 

Just need to finish my latest three projects here which is auto promote next meet/rally on forums, motorhome dealer directory and lpg stations directory, lol "Once" i have these in the bag i will have a crack at finishing mods to campsite database.

I too am suprised at the slow speed of growth of the database, but it does grow albeit slow i.e. 1024 entries in now 

I want to contact the big clubs to see if they would provide the data for their campsites / CLs / CSs in digital format for me to integrate in but just having time to do so, unless some particularly outgoing member wants to take on that task ?

At the end of the day its a win win situation as they just give me the data, i will convert it and import into the database and then they in turn will hopefully get more bookings.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I too am suprised at the slow speed of growth of the database, but it does grow albeit slow i.e. 1024 entries in now


This has got to be down to member's willingness...or apathy.

Perhaps you need to go on some kind of publicity campaign to encourage active participation.

For those that have not shared their experiences of sites...

It takes about 2 or 3 minutes per site
Brings back happy memories (or otherwise) of your trip
Is not driven by any commercial requirement so the info is 'warts and all'
And can be extremely useful to fellow members

So have a go folks


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Is not driven by any commercial requirement so the info is 'warts and all'


Exactly, these aren't just a database they are campsite reviews and really help other members plan their next jaunt away.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> It takes about 2 or 3 minutes per site
> Brings back happy memories (or otherwise) of your trip
> Is not driven by any commercial requirement so the info is 'warts and all'
> And can be extremely useful to fellow members


Indeed, but please add the multimap link .. this makes finding the site soo much easier.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jim

I am just having one of those dumb moments

Where do you add the mm link?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete

Find the exact location of the site on multimap first, then copy/paste the long and lat into form.. 

On other camp site data bases there is a facilty to copy/paste the multimap url 
perhaps Dave can look at this option ?


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Find the exact location of the site on multimap first, then copy/paste the long and lat into form..


Tricky and non user friendly. have you tried it?



> On other camp site data bases there is a facilty to copy/paste the multimap url perhaps Dave can look at this option ?


Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

I would personally love to have some sort of csv file which I can d/l and pop in to mappoint or autoroute or whatever. That would allow me to have it on the laptop as she herself navigorates.

An auto random turn left turn right generator would be a big help also. Might be correct more often anyway  :evil:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes brilliant idea and I'd pay up. I am just getting to grips with entering sites, done and will do some more soon, after next trip.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

*Loire valley, any recommendations?*

Hi all off to Loire next week, I've searched the posts and will check out site database, (and yes the DVD idea would sure help there!)

Anyone got any great aires/sites/france passion locations that they'd recommend?

We'll be going from Le Mans towards the coast and if time the upper stretch on the way back to Calais.

Cheers, Ruth


----------

